# Giant Rapala Lure



## LDUBS (Oct 19, 2021)

A 29" long exact duplicate for a normal size Rapala lure. On sale for only $68. I thought it would look good over the fireplace. Mrs Ldubs had a different opinion. Some people have no sense of design.


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2021)

LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

